# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.6.20 and zzKey Suite All In One v1.0.5

## mohamed73

*zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.6.20 and zzKey Suite All In One v1.0.5* *zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.6.20 and zzKey Suite All In One v1.0.5*     *We  are focused on providing you the best, fastest and most advanced  solution never seen before. The best way do this, is improving and  starting again from zero in any update until the product look finally  finished and our customers really happy about it.*  *Christmas avalanche is every day more closer. Stay Tunned with us!!!*   *What's new:*
-------------------
* *Motorola MB200 1 new firmware* added. 
* *Motorola MB855 1 new firmware* added. 
- *Tegra operations 2x times more fasters* 
- *Some Motorola connections fixed*
---------------------- 
* *ZTE Blade (P729) 1 new firmware* added. 
* *ZTE KIS (P752E) 1 new firmware* added. 
* *ZTE KIS Lite 3 new firmwares* added. 
* *ZTE KIS Pro (P752D) 1 new firmware* added. 
* *ZTE SKATE 1 new firmware* added. 
- *ZTE modem engine improved, Now not need wait for update software, in unsupported firmware* 
---------------------- ** Added all last modules Updates inside zZKey_Suite_v1.0.5* *- Huawei Advanced Tool and SmartZ modules updated in Suite* *- Added Drivers for Alcatel, Motorola and ZTE (Needed phone Drivers are packed together modules in Suite)*
-----------------------------------------   *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Alcatel, Motorola, Zte Phones, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC, PORTUGUESE, ITALIAN, RUSSIAN)
Heuristic Method*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to
misuse of this software.*
-------------------------  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @bojadzic -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @tanerky -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @leonirvana -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

